# Leicester - New coffee shop



## Whipspeed (May 1, 2016)

Popped to Leicester to see our son yesterday and were really pleased to find this new place open in the centre https://www.facebook.com/TheCoffeeCounterLeicester/#

Coffee was really good and is roasted on the premises. Had a flat white using their dark horse blend and it was very good, rich, dark and no bitterness. Staff interested in their coffee and the cakes were also really very good. Nice to finally find a really good coffee in town. If you are looking to find it, its on Bowling Green Street, which is in between the Town Hall and Market Street.


----------

